
When Russian Officials ‘Nightmare’ Your Business, You Can Lose Everything - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-01-29/when-russian-officials-nightmare-your-business-you-can-lose-everything-even-your-life
======
consumer451
> One spent a year in prison accused of stealing the intellectual property of
> leopards by using their skin pattern in the furniture upholstery he made; he
> lost $360,000, by his count, including his business.

I was born under communism and this sounds like a joke that we would make
about the Soviet system. Does anyone know if there is more to this story?

